# Appalachian Journal: Teen likes living the wild life (TN)



## veggieguy12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Article's a bit dated now (Nov '07), but no less relevant.

Appalachian Journal: Teen likes living the wild life : Columnists : Knoxville News Sentinel

Pretty cool...
I'm jealous, honestly - wish I'd had those skills when I was 18.


----------



## RnJ (Jun 10, 2009)

He could pass for a freight kid.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 10, 2009)

That kid is pretty cool, though that article was pretty bad.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jun 12, 2009)

that's one bad ass kid if you ask me.


----------

